# Wheel help



## JOEHILL7 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have kato gs 4 n scale steam. Two of the drive wheels has what looks like rubber bands around them they come off time to time and very hard to put back on. Anyone experience this and what are they for, can i just leave them off?
Thanks
joe


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

They're traction tires, specifically for that ... to improve wheel traction on the rails and pulling power. After a while, they do dry up, become brittle, fall off, etc.

You'll want to replace them for sure. I'm not an N guy, so I don't know of any specific sources. That said, I know some guys (perhaps with larger HO scale, maybe) have had success with using cheap dental-work rubber bands.

TJ


----------

